# goat pictures



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep. just some cute pictures of Zenith. she is just taking off, growing alot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is precious Katrina......and is sure growing .........what a cute face ....I love her......


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks pam!
the pictures dont show how much of a chunk she really is...must be cause i'm not feeding junk right now, theyre getting leafy green timothy, and it even smells good, grass, and grain everyday...spoiled!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome Katrina.... :thumbup: ..she is coming along really good.... :wink: :greengrin: 

don't feed her junk food .....like... cut out the candy bars and tator chips....only healthy foods.... LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, she was a fan of dingdongs and twinkies. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: too funny :ROFL:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the white 'blaze' on her face... very cute little girl!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep, her face looks like Thor. her daddy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wait I was wrong! 

Thor has a straight blaze down his face, and it continues to his beard. 

but gunner has the same face markings as zenith. hmmmm...what has zephyr(mom) been up to? LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: hehe.....hmm..... :scratch:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Awww, she's so cute! I need one of those!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well..boers are friendly and self sufficient. :wink: ya know you want one..or five


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute little girl! WOW is she growing fast too....so sweet!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well..boers are friendly and self sufficient. :wink: ya know you want one..or five


 ..they sure are Katrina....... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

I just LOVE her face. She is abosolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweet ultra feminine face!

Yep Boers, self sufficient. Good at working the system too!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure do love the pics-she is adorable!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Boer babies are so darn cute! She is a gem!


----------

